# lm_sensors: Could not find a Makefile

## buggybunny

Hey ho Leute,

hatte gestern angefangen kde4 zu emergen.

Dies ist leider bei lm_sensors mit folgender Meldung abgebrochen:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.
> 
>  * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Komplette Ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  emerge sys-apps/lm_sensors
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Die Fehlermeldung 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.
> 
>  * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 

ist völlig richtig, denn /usr/src/linux zeigt zwar auf ein complete set of Linux sources leider ohne Makefile:

ls -al /usr/src:

```
total 20

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 2008-05-03 23:08 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 2008-05-05 01:21 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 2007-04-19 23:54 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 2008-02-02 17:11 linux -> linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 2008-05-03 19:11 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 2008-05-04 21:51 linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 2008-05-03 23:08 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

```

ls -al /usr/src/linux:

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x 19 root root    4096 2008-05-04 21:51 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    4096 2008-05-03 23:08 ..
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 2008-05-04 21:51 arch
> ...

 

Lustigerweise - und hier hört mein Verständnis auf - gibt es unter /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/ ein Make-file:

 *Quote:*   

> total 392
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  4096 2008-05-03 23:08 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 2008-05-03 23:08 ..
> ...

 

Ich fahre aber den Kernel auf den der Symlink zeigt (genkernel wurde nicht verwendet, es gab also definitiv mal ein Makefile):

 *Quote:*   

>  uname -r
> 
> 2.6.23-gentoo-r6
> 
> 

 

Auch eselect sagt:

 *Quote:*   

>  eselect kernel list
> 
> Available kernel symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2
> ...

 

Die Sourcen für den 2.6.24 hab ich mir installiert um mal irgendwann in nächster Zeit ein update zu  machen...

Wie hab ich mir das jetzt vorzustellen?

Hat mir portage bei der Installation der neueren Kernel-sourcen einfach das Make-file gelöscht, oder was ist da passiert (ich war's garantiert nicht)?

Wie krieg ich das wieder "sauber", sprich das Make-file wieder?

Ich dachte mir, evtl. schafft ein re-emergen der sourcen Abhilfe, eix zeigt mir ja recht viele erhältliche source-Versionen:

 *Quote:*   

> eix gentoo-sources
> 
> [D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
> 
>      Available versions:  
> ...

 

Allerdings sagt mir nun ein 

```
 emerge -pv =gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6".

```

Wie komm ich aus diesem Schlamassel wieder raus ohne gleich auf Kernel 2.6.24 umsteigen zu müssen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

"uname -a" sollte dir dir laufende Kernelversion geben.

```
zeus ~ # uname -a

Linux zeus 2.6.24-hardened-r1 #4 SMP Sun May 4 23:29:26 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

zeus ~ #
```

Daran kannst du dann den Link /usr/src/linux auf das entsprechende Kernelverzeichnis anpassen. Gegebenenfalls musst du mit der laufenden .config (normalerweise zu finden als /proc/config.gz) den Kernel nochmals übersezten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## firefly

@bbgermany:

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Ich fahre aber den Kernel auf den der Symlink zeigt (genkernel wurde nicht verwendet, es gab also definitiv mal ein Makefile):
> 
>  *Quote:*   uname -r
> 
> 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 

 

@buggybunny: aktualisiere mal deine eix datenbank und eventuell sync vorher neu. Denn 2.6.23-r6 gibt es nicht mehr als ebuild die letzte 2.6.23 version von den gentoo-sourcen ist 2.6.23-r9

----------

## bbgermany

@firefly:

hast recht, hab ich überlesen. Aber laut eselect scheint der ja noch installiert zu sein:

```

[2] linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6 * 

```

Da wird wohl genkernel alle bereits übersetzten Objekte wieder geerdet haben.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> @buggybunny: aktualisiere mal deine eix datenbank und eventuell sync vorher neu. Denn 2.6.23-r6 gibt es nicht mehr als ebuild die letzte 2.6.23 version von den gentoo-sourcen ist 2.6.23-r9

 

Hmppfff, war ja klar das es wieder was Triviales wie ein vergessener sync war......  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank, jetzt passt das schon mal soweit.

Hab jetzt  Kernel 2.6.24 gebaut, der läuft gerade und nun passt's auch mit lm_sensors.

Dennoch hab ich jetzt noch ein Verständnisproblem:

 *Quote:*   

> Hat mir portage bei der Installation der neueren Kernel-sourcen einfach das Make-file gelöscht, oder was ist da passiert (ich war's garantiert nicht)? 

 

Sprich, hat portage erkannt, das die sourcen für meinen damaligen Kernel nicht mehr im Portage Tree sind und deshalb "zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit" das Makefile für 2.6.23-r6 gelöscht?

Wie schon gesagt, ich hab 2.6.23-r6 selber gebaut - es muss also mal ein Makefile vorhanden gewesen sein - und ich habe totsicher nicht selber das Makefile gelöscht.....

----------

